# John Deere running gears



## Sodakhayguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Can anyone out there tell me the difference between a 1065 and a 1065a running gear?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80101/referrer/navigation/pgId/223194




https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc-services/v1/image/getAttachment/1065A_Wagon__Introduction?a=1423&br=1061&locale=en-US



Off hand I'm going to say 1065a were built after 1065.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Production of 1065 began in 1964 & had round center reach pole. production of 1065A began in 1969-1987 & had square center reach pole.


----------

